# El Guapo



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

What does el guapo mean?


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

moldy said:


> What does el guapo mean?


 Its Spanish for the handsome one, or ladies man lol


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> Its Spanish for the handsome one, or ladies man lol


yep it means the handsome one...

here in Puerto Rico it has also another meaning....guapo is a man who has heart and likes to fight...


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

If I recall correctly: Bas used to work as a model before he shaved his head. That's how he got his nickname.


----------

